# Almond Jacobin pigeon



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Frinds

one of my Best Birds

Young Almond Jacobin pigeon with nice color 

wish you like it

regards

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2010/10/almond-jacobin-pigeon.html

Mahmoud


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well I knew I would have to look at that...I have few jacobins myself...but nothing like that one...


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> well I knew I would have to look at that...I have few jacobins myself...but nothing like that one...


You are a noble one
I'm sure you have nice Jacobins

Thank you


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! What a beauty!!

Many thanks for posting, Mahmoud!

ALL THE BEST!

Shi


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> WOW! What a beauty!!
> 
> Many thanks for posting, Mahmoud!
> 
> ...



Thank you for nice comment

Best Regards


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bird  you are a truly lucky fellow with so many good birds


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Great looking birds, Thanks for sharing


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Another knockout! Eg, I always check your posts because I know there will be something
astonishing there!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank You all,



doveone52 said:


> Another knockout! Eg, I always check your posts because I know there will be something
> astonishing there!


Thank you for this confidence


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

wow a loverly colored bird , almonds are 1 of my favorites colors


----------



## mouldi (Dec 3, 2010)

*this of me breeding*

this jacobins are from me breeding


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice really nice


----------

